# Checking out my Nikon P950



## jcdeboever (Jun 3, 2020)

Ok, the obligatory moon shot. I really like this bridge camera. I probably can do better but the mosquitoes are out of control tonight, horrible.


----------



## Jeff G (Jun 3, 2020)

Nice, it will also shoot great macro. I had one that I passed on to the wife, sometimes I miss it's  simplicity.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 3, 2020)

It has that 2,000mm (24x36) full frame equivalent zoom.  83x ratio,  something like 3 to 385mm...wild!


----------



## Derrel (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 4, 2020)

It looks like a very useful camera......


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 4, 2020)

Yup, here is a macro. Not bad.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 4, 2020)

Impressive.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 4, 2020)

Surprisingly good results from a lens with that range.  The internal optics must be a nightmare!


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 4, 2020)

A lady friend has the P900, she loves it, I tried it once at the longest end trying to get some seal shots and i could not even hold it steady or even find the seals with out backing off on the zoom  first, i was bouncing all over the place and  after working with a 600mm lens  long enough to master it, for the life of me could not get a handle on the P900 with that crazy magnification at least not hand held.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 4, 2020)

DarkShadow said:


> A lady friend has the P900, she loves it, I tried it once at the longest end trying to get some seal shots and i could not even hold it steady or even find the seals with out backing off on the zoom  first, i was bouncing all over the place and  after working with a 600mm lens  long enough to master it, for the life of me could not get a handle on the P900 with that crazy magnification at least not hand held.



They have incorporated a snap back zoom button that is very handy for those longer shots that you lose in the digital zoom end. VR is pretty impressive. The viewfinder has been upgraded on the 950. Its basically a P1000 stuffed in a P900 body for the most part.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 4, 2020)

I may order this purely out of curiosity.  DF-M1 dot sight accessorie. When attached to the camera's hot-shoe, it assists you in acquiring distant subjects by acting as a zoomed-out targeting device. Just line up the subject in the Dot Sight at a normal field of view to easily track it at extreme magnifications.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 4, 2020)

Wow this looks awesome if it works well. Sniper tools.LOL


----------

